# WGO: Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS): What is it, what causes it and can I do anything about it?



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*The World Gastroenterology Organisation is pleased to announce the release of its newest educational program:*

*Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS): What is it, what causes it and can I do anything about it? A Web-Based Educational Program for the General Public*

Led by Professors Eamonn Quigley, USA, WGO Foundation Chair, Richard Hunt, UK, WGO Foundation Vice Chair, Pali Hungin, UK, and Anton Emmanuel, UK, this program will target those common symptoms most associated with irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) and will focus, in particular, on an approach to educate the general public on issues related to this condition. Segment 1 focuses on _"What is IBS?"_ and _"How to communicate symptoms to help the doctor make the right diagnosis."_ In Segment 2 you will learn about _"Progress in IBS"_ and _"Could it be something else?"_ Segment 3 will look at _"What can I do to deal with my symptoms?"_ and _"How about diet and dietary supplements?"_, and finally in Segment 4 _"Managing IBS"_ and _"Living with IBS"_ is discussed.

_This webcast was created thanks to an unrestricted educational grant from: Almirall_

_Click here to begin viewing the webcast_


----------

